# engine diagram



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

I just got my car out of the shop yesterday and on my way home white smoke was pouring out of the back of the engine. I pulled over and noticed a nipple with no hose on it and the smoke was coming out of that nipple. Does anyone know where i can find an engine diagram?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

www.zeroyon.com look under the tech part


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks, i went to it and downloaded the file but i cant view it for some reason. I don't know whats goin on. Does anyone know the piece i'm talking about, its above the tranny and coming out from under the turbo heat shield(can't get a good look at where it goes). When my car runs it starts to overheat and pissing anti-freeze out of this nipple, It looks like its missing a hose and i dont know where the other side goes to? any thing will be a big help, thank you


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

you need adobe acrobat reader


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

moce7 said:


> Thanks, i went to it and downloaded the file but i cant view it for some reason. I don't know whats goin on. Does anyone know the piece i'm talking about, its above the tranny and coming out from under the turbo heat shield(can't get a good look at where it goes). When my car runs it starts to overheat and pissing anti-freeze out of this nipple, It looks like its missing a hose and i dont know where the other side goes to? any thing will be a big help, thank you


I can't tell what piece you're talking about but from the location, it may be your heater hose which leads into the car through the firewall to control your heater. They come undone fairly often because of the cheap hose-clamp used to secure it. If it has ant-freeze coming out of it, that's a good sign its a heater hose, although it may be something completely different. Honestly I couldn't tell you 100% without seeing it.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Give this a try.


http://www.rr5.derangement.org/ka24e.gif


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks, it was a heater hose i got it fixed today. Feels good to finally get it on the road, i can't believe how good it drives. Anyone got any do and donts?


----------

